# Molded Power Cords, what is the right term?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My wife broken the grounding pin on her laptop power cord.

Luckily I had a spare in the closet... but that is it...
I like to have a few of these around.

This is the power cord that the plug is a circle trio of plugs.
Not the nice pentegonish we are familiar with most power cords...

But the now more comon cord, that is molded to 3 tubes mounted on top of one another.

What is the correct term for that type of connector, so I can find some cheap ones on line to add to my pile of cables.

Earl


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Earl: I think this may be what you are looking for:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=1309&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

"Three prong conductor" ... who knew!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I believe I saw that guy working on an Amtrak passenger train some years
ago. As I recall, he was popular with many of the ladies who were on board.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Cholly said:


> Earl: I think this may be what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=1309&seq=1&format=2


That's it...and it figures... I just ordered from there a week ago...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> "Three prong conductor" ... who knew!


From monoprice's web site: 


> It is also referred to as 3-Ear Plug, Cloverleaf, Tri-Plug, Orb, Shamrock or Cox-40


I think we should call it "the Bonovich".


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

On a sorta side-note, I LOVE Monoprice!

I have ordered a ton of stuff from there (HDMI cables, Banana Plug ends, speaker cable, etc).

How places like BB and CC can get away with what they charge for cables astounds me. :nono2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Monoprice is even better when you can drive over there and pick stuff up. Although it's a fairly nondescript building.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Earl: I think this may be what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10228&cs_id=1022801&p_id=1309&seq=1&format=2


That looks like the power cord my HR20-100 uses.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> That looks like the power cord my HR20-100 uses.




That is the one my wife is using right now... since the HR20-100 is in the back room not being used.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Pinion413 said:


> On a sorta side-note, I LOVE Monoprice!
> 
> I have ordered a ton of stuff from there (HDMI cables, Banana Plug ends, speaker cable, etc).
> 
> How places like BB and CC can get away with what they charge for cables astounds me. :nono2:


Totally agree. I've bought dozens of cables with reliable results from Monoprice as well.

What surprises me even more is that there are numerous people who pay those higher prices.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> What surprises me even more is that there are numerous people who pay those higher prices.


I don't think a lot of people know any better, to be honest. For instance, you go to BB and buy a printer for more or less the same price you could get it online. No biggie, "but you're going to need a USB cable with that...:". So kind clerk directs them to their cable section, and hands them a 6ft. USb 2.0 cable for $40. To the average customer, I'm sure that seems perfectly normal since the printer was such a good deal. They have no clue that they could have gotten a 10ft. cable, not in a shiny blister-pack box for around $6 from Monoprice.

HDMI : even at Wal-Mart 6ft. = $40 | at Monoprice = $5.24 :grin:


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Totally agree. I've bought dozens of cables with reliable results from Monoprice as well.
> 
> What surprises me even more is that there are numerous people who pay those higher prices.


A lot of people are confused by this stuff. They're the same ones who buy a new HDTV and think that everything they see on it is in HD. They don't follow the electronics scene and are probably confused by it so they go by what they are told by the sales people and by what they read on the packaging. And I think that most people just have it in their head that "if it's more expensive it must be better, why else would it cost so much?"

Plus, most people have no idea sites like Monoprice exist. I never heard of them until I started researching buying a new plasma and went to AVSforums.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

What's really amusing, beyond the foolishness of paying high prices for Monster products, Belkin cables purchased at BB or CC (when Wal-Mart sells the same thing for far less and even that is overpriced), is the number of folks who think that they can get the best buys on eBay and look no further. Granted, a number of reputable online retailers advertise on eBay, but as for myself, I tend to buy from online retailers who have good scores from resellerratings.com -- checking for best price on pricegrabber.com.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've started to see lower priced cables at Best Buy. Still a little overpriced and usually in the back where you won't find them but it's an improvement.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The only advantage B&M stores have over online resellers is instant gratification: need the cable? Pick up the cable, go home, and immediately use the cable.

If I have a project and know in advance I need a cable, I order from Monoprice. If I'm in a pinch, I go to Home Depot. Believe it or not, they have a decent selection of AV cables at much lower prices than BB and CC.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Home Depot also has Cat5 in various lengths and colors, and USB cables. Printer cable at BB was $30, I bought at OfficeMax for $20, later found HD had it for ~$10.


----------

